# Am i the onlyone that uses mirror for a background



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am just curious, Am i the only one who uses a mirror as my background? I think it looks great makes the tank look much bigger. Does not seem to bother the fish except for the betta. I cut the mirror the same dimensions as the trim around the top and bottom and cut several small pieces of 1/4 inch plywood screw them into the back of the stand set the mirror in push the tank against the wood and the mirror stays in place.
I have never herd of it bothering the fish just wondered why no one else does it. Actually the mirror is as cheap as most of the Back grounds you buy at the store


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have never thought of using a mirror. Got any pictures?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ics:


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

sschreiner5 said:


> I have never thought of using a mirror. Got any pictures?


will take some pics tonight there is 1 of my bow front in my pics


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

sschreiner5 said:


> I have never thought of using a mirror. Got any pictures?


 here is a pic not very good makes there look like there is a lot of silver dollars


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool idea!I couldnt do that on any of my tanks they all house bettas,hahaha.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually that is a pretty cool idea!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's an awesome idea! (I wonder if it tricks schooling fish into thinking there is a large school when you only have a few of them? That could be handy, lol.)

What size is the tank in your pic? I noticed you have 4 angels... is it the bow tank? (I have 2 angels in a 36g bow and was just wondering the size of your tank.) I think I'll be using a mirror as my next background!

Mooore piiiics!!!!


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

holly12 said:


> That's an awesome idea! (I wonder if it tricks schooling fish into thinking there is a large school when you only have a few of them? That could be handy, lol.)
> 
> What size is the tank in your pic? I noticed you have 3 angels... is it the bow tank? (I have 2 angels in a 36g bow and was just wondering the size of your tank.) I think I'll be using a mirror as my next background!
> 
> Mooore piiiics!!!!


at the time the big fish were in a 72 bow front. I was re doing the 125 that houses the big fish. In the pic looks like there are a bunch of silver dollars i only have 5. What really looks cool is the bubbles in the mirror almost gives it a 3d effect. I will take more pics later this eve just ran the batteries down in the camera taking halloween pics.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I posted a video of my Tiger Oscar trying to pick a fight with himself on my facebook a while back. I'll see if I can find it.I found it on my facebook, buy can't get it back. Seems I must have deleted it from my computer some how.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

took some pics in my albums under 72 bowfront the couch and other items are behind me across the room just a reflection


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

cutlass79500 said:


> In the pic looks like there are a bunch of silver dollars i only have 5.


That's what I mean - it's a great idea! It makes your tank look more "full" without over stocking.... and could possibly "trick" the schooling fish into thinking they are larger in number than they really are, which could keep them calmer and happier.... I'm liking this idea more and more....


----------

